# Neudělej si problém



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
jestli mi někdo řiká: A neudělej si problém, co to přesně znamená?
Děkuju


----------



## Jana337

To není moc pěkná čeština. Asi se tím míní: Dávej pozor, ať se nedostaneš do potíží / do maléru / do problémů atd.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju. Tak asi něco jako: Don't get in trouble? Non metterti nei guai? Attenta a non finire nei guai? Děkuju moc.


----------



## Jana337

Asi ano. Máš kontext?


----------



## parolearruffate

No, to jsme mluvili s jednou holkou o práci, řekla jsem že jsem vždycky docela znepokojená z překladaní, a ona k tomu: neudělej si problém. Možná jsem rozuměla spatně. Já jsem myslela, že chtěla tím říct jako: Neudělej si starost, ale nevím.
Děkuju moc


----------

